# First time kitty human



## Zorbs (Feb 11, 2006)

just wanted to say hi...been lurking for a few days now. I've had my kitty Lucky for just over 2 weeks now, she is such a dear!


----------



## Bengal Man (Feb 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Zorbs :!:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Zorbs! Your Lucky is a beautiful cat. Aren't they a joy!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly :wink: by the incredible quartet and surrogate mum to my Big baby girl Freesia


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome, Zorbs. I too have a kitty named Lucky, except my Lucky is a boy.


----------

